# Nano Modern Aquascaping



## water-kitties

Wow fantastic! I'm a huge fan of tiny anubias.


----------



## skrapsessej

water-kitties said:


> Wow fantastic! I'm a huge fan of tiny anubias.


Anubias Nana Petite my favourite plant for sure.


----------



## Ebeth

I love the layout! I just got a 2.5 gal tank and haven't decided how to scape it. You've given me some idea. Nicely done! Love it!


----------



## Mike00726

Puts plenty of high tech tanks to shame


----------



## skrapsessej

Ebeth said:


> I love the layout! I just got a 2.5 gal tank and haven't decided how to scape it. You've given me some idea. Nicely done! Love it!


Damn thats a tiny tank. I would stick to smaller leaved plants to make the tank appear larger.



Mike00726 said:


> Puts plenty of high tech tanks to shame


Thank you very much


----------



## Jonnywhoop

very simple, clean, definitely a winner in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## houseofcards

This is one of those scapes that looks good, but you can't tell if it's been growing a while or was just setup? Either way good job!


----------



## Charlieeex3

How did you make the background pitch black?!


----------



## horsedude

I like it a lot. It's so simple but effective.
Good luck...


----------



## skrapsessej

houseofcards said:


> This is one of those scapes that looks good, but you can't tell if it's been growing a while or was just setup? Either way good job!


It's been growing for a while but I recently removed a ton of regular anubias nana that was growing on the sand bottom and some bolbitus in the back. I also recently replaced the old sand with new sand and cleaned everything down.


----------



## EntoCraig

Very slick!


----------



## skrapsessej

Charlieeex3 said:


> How did you make the background pitch black?!


A very dark room


----------



## skrapsessej

Before I removed some plants:


----------



## maux

I like the look before and after. I don't know which I would go with.

What shrimp have you got in there? That one looks like an insect, or I'm missing two sets of legs.


----------



## Charlieeex3

skrapsessej said:


> A very dark room


But but but...what about your led light? Wouldn't that make the room less dark? Lol I want to try do the same thing...can you do with white too?


----------



## Menace

Tank looks amazing. Any details on the lighting and if you're using ferts? Plants look really nice. I want to get some anubis petite but I don't know where I'd put it.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Most want their plants to fill in to create that controlled jungle look but in your case, removing the bottom growing nanas was a good idea.


----------



## skrapsessej

Menace said:


> Tank looks amazing. Any details on the lighting and if you're using ferts? Plants look really nice. I want to get some anubis petite but I don't know where I'd put it.


Just using the original Finnex Fugeray and adding some micro ferts.


----------



## prighello

pretty cool looking


----------



## houseofcards

skrapsessej said:


> Before I removed some plants:


This pic is lighter than the others, so you can see more constrast. I think the first one's look good, but the wood gets lost in the black background (might be photo only not in person). I think this setup with the add'l plants would have been really good if we saw some of the wood in the middle and lower areas, but overall very nice.

Is the bolbitus in there? That's a tough plant to use in a small space. I used it a couple of times in my Mini S (3.5G), but it was tough to make it work.


----------



## Whiskey

Beautiful tank!

Whiskey


----------



## Aplomado

Both versions are excellent.


----------



## kman

Love it!


----------



## skrapsessej

kman said:


> Love it!





Aplomado said:


> Both versions are excellent.





Whiskey said:


> Beautiful tank!
> 
> Whiskey


Thank you very much everyone


----------



## inthepacific

what did you use to tie your plants down?


----------



## skrapsessej

inthepacific said:


> what did you use to tie your plants down?


Pretty much all of them are tied to small lava rocks using string which were stuck into crevices in the driftwood or super glued to the wood.


----------



## nomad1721

Simple and elegant. Bravo.


----------



## jamesyu

sick looking setup =)


----------



## Tyrone

Gives me a sense of peace. I really like it! What size tank is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrapsessej

Tyrone said:


> Gives me a sense of peace. I really like it! What size tank is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.2 gallon cube im pretty sure


----------



## skrapsessej

houseofcards said:


> This pic is lighter than the others, so you can see more constrast. I think the first one's look good, but the wood gets lost in the black background (might be photo only not in person). I think this setup with the add'l plants would have been really good if we saw some of the wood in the middle and lower areas, but overall very nice.
> 
> Is the bolbitus in there? That's a tough plant to use in a small space. I used it a couple of times in my Mini S (3.5G), but it was tough to make it work.


Yeah, when I was the newer pics I had different camera settings and was just messing around trying not to overexpose a ton because of the freshly washed super white sand. 

The bolbitus was placed in the very back middle. Very hard to see as it is the darkest toned plant.


----------



## dbot

Sweet tank! I've only used Finnex lights way higher above the substrate. At issues with algae at all? I tried leaving it on top of tank like everybody else but I think it's too high light without CO2! What do you think?


----------

